# Introducing Lacee (Pics!) :D



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

Lacee is my 7 year old female Lutino! Only cockatiel I have ATM... that may change in time lol. I have had her for a year now. I have almost 11 years caring for cockatiels and 2 years breeding them. She is a rescue from a very neglectful owner! She use to be very scared of people and especially of small children. She is no longer scared of people like that. Still a little nervous of strangers though. I find that she is especially nervous and sensative to anything new. Even if I change her round purple food and water dishes for, lets say, white square ones instead. So, I work with her on new things quite often, changing her cage around the apartment. Switching around perches and switching old toys for new ones. I even bring her outside, and getting her use to all of these different new things is working very well with calming her down. She now loves her head scratches and being with me. And she LOVES being outside on my shoulder or in her cage on nice warm sunny days. Not nearly as scared and nervous as when I got her. Now for some pics!

This is Lacee and her little Canary friend Gibbs. He does have his own cage. I just put their cages side by side during the day so they can hang out together.








Pictures of her preening. She has beautiful SOFT full plumage! And NO bald spot.... you heard what I said... NO BALD SPOT!!!! lol I was amazed to see that LOL














The puffy birdy!








And I call this one... the Opera singer!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she is just gorgious


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

You have done so well with her. And pretty she is.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is a beautiful bird!


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Today she will have 2 new little friends  2 budgies... I'll have to post pics of them when I get them!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lacee is adorable!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable- as is her little friend.  I love the opera pic!


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> She is adorable- as is her little friend.  I love the opera pic!


haha.. thanks. I just happened to snapped the pic as she yawned lol


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some pics just taken. Sorry it's so dark and the quality is crap... I'm on the playbook and the light is off because we are watching a movie. Figured I would post these anyway. Lacee was in a snuggly mood. 
First Lacee gets scritches















Now my turn for preening















And now she is asleep.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

she's lovely! lucky with no bald spot. my lutino definitely has one!


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> she's lovely! lucky with no bald spot. my lutino definitely has one!


Yea, when I saw that she didn't have a bald spot I thought that was so lucky!


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of the top of her head. Fully feathered, not even a sign of a bald spot.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lacee is a gorgeous female Lutino cocaktiel wonderful pictures I enjoyed them all thanks for sharing them with us all.


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you! Well, I love looking at other people beautiful cockatiels, I figured I'd add mine to the forum too


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

she is simply adorable!!!


----------



## rachellee123 (Jun 24, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!


----------

